# Teacup Maltese Problems



## kustomkanine (Sep 21, 2006)

Has anyone had experience with a toy or teacup Maltese puppy (under 4lbs when grown)? If so have you experienced any problems with these tiny dogs?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Katie, there is no such thing as a Teacup Maltese. Some times the very tiny will have problems.

I do not recommend your site as you support designers....many mixed Maltese. We have had this talk many times via email.

Marsha

Maybe someone else can answer your question.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

There is a great 'pinned' thread in the Breeders Section that you may want to check out. Here's a link:
Finding a reputable breeder


First off, there is no such thing as a 'Teacup' anything. Well...except for the teacup's we drink tea from.  Saying "toy" Maltese is really not correct either because Maltese fall into the 'Toy' category for AKC breeds. You want to stay within the breed standard. Sometimes really great breeders will get a Maltese who is smaller than they need for the show ring and too small to breed. But they are not aiming to get the teeny tiny ones that are under 4 lbs. The questionable breeders who advertise teacups and use the term as a marketing ploy, often use unhealthy breeding practices to get babies that tiny. Which will most likely result in either health or even behavioral problems. It's in my own personal opinion that when you get a baby that will be under 4 lbs., even though they may be perfectly healthy, you will always have to treat them with special care to help protect their joints. You may want to teach them not to jump onto or off of furniture, restrict the amount of stairs they run up and down, etc. I'm not saying keep them wrapped in bubble wrap and not let them enjoy life. But you will need to use some extra care with the super tiny ones.

Please stay with a reputable show breeder. The only reason to breed a dog is for the betterment of the breed. A reputable breeder will not breed 'hybreds' or designer dogs either.


----------



## kustomkanine (Sep 21, 2006)

I understand that there is no such thing as a teacup or toy Maltese. I am trying to get stories of bad experiences with very tiny Maltese so that I can add them to my site and warn people of the dangers. I already have a page about "toy" Maltese: www.maltesemaniac.com/toy-maltese-puppies.html

I am now working on a page that will highlight personal experiences with "teacup" Maltese and will hopefully deter others from purchasing them. Thanks.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Just show them this picture:








Tiny, white and furry! Exactly what they want! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

That is on the positive side Katie and I appreciate it. 

Thanks.


----------



## kustomkanine (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Jan 19 2010, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875189


> Katie, there is no such thing as a Teacup Maltese. Some times the very tiny will have problems.
> 
> I do not recommend your site as you support designers....many mixed Maltese. We have had this talk many times via email.
> 
> ...



Marsha,

I really want to work with you on the Maltese mix issue on my website. I have some time later this week and will email you if you're willing to help me change my site for the better.

- Katie


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Katie, I would love to and you can email me any time.

Wonderful and thank you!!!!


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

QUOTE (kustomkanine @ Jan 19 2010, 08:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875192


> I understand that there is no such thing as a teacup or toy Maltese. I am trying to get stories of bad experiences with very tiny Maltese so that I can add them to my site and warn people of the dangers. I already have a page about "toy" Maltese: www.maltesemaniac.com/toy-maltese-puppies.html
> 
> I am now working on a page that will highlight personal experiences with "teacup" Maltese and will hopefully deter others from purchasing them. Thanks.[/B]



Your linky no worky......


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Tiny ones. We took in rehomer (rescue) ,a male named Rylee. he's 3.5 pounds. He's over all pretty healthy but we have to work harder to keep him that way. He has a luxating patella so he limps when he walks sometimes. a condition I'm sure will cause him more problems as he ages. The vet said he will develope arthritis.

I have to be careful picking him up,hus knees pop. I have to pick him up to place him on the sofa and he can't do steps. He tries so I have to watch him so he doesn't jump out of th ecar or of steps.Rylees teeth were so mialigned since he has a small jaw couldn't accomodate all those teeth,so eating is hard for him. Rylle has very few teeth left due to his alighment and chewing issues and he's only 5 years old.

Our other Maltese are 6-9 pounds and they can do so much more,they also don't have the luxating patellas or popping joints when I pick them up. We originally chose larger Malts due to the apparent hardiness. I think it looks cute seeing a tiny dog in a purse sure but my first thougth it poor thing too tiny to really enjoy being a dog.
My larger girls are tough,they rough house and I let them so small steps,they can hop on the sofa. Their teeth are excellent,aligned nicely for chewing and easy to brush.

Having had larger dogs,from German Shelpherds and labs ,down to cockers and now Maltese, I've noticed the larger (not huge)hardier they are the healthier over all,thought each breed can have it's issues. I hope people will keep that in mind when looking at a toy breed. I wouldn't want to be tiny and frail all my life to be carrier around but to run and play and rough house and be a dog..

There's a reason for the breed standard,mot just to produce the most beautiful dogs but a healthy weight and size and build for stamina to which the dog was purposely bred for.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Cute Chloe @ Jan 19 2010, 08:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875205


> QUOTE (kustomkanine @ Jan 19 2010, 08:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875192





> I understand that there is no such thing as a teacup or toy Maltese. I am trying to get stories of bad experiences with very tiny Maltese so that I can add them to my site and warn people of the dangers. I already have a page about "toy" Maltese: www.maltesemaniac.com
> 
> I am now working on a page that will highlight personal experiences with "teacup" Maltese and will hopefully deter others from purchasing them. Thanks.[/B]



Your linky no worky......
[/B][/QUOTE]

Try it now, by underlining it it makes it clickable.  www.maltesemaniac.com


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a famous Maltese to add to your site,or maybe he's there,Trouble ,Leona Helmsley's Malt. He's defiantely the richest Malt.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (kustomkanine @ Jan 19 2010, 08:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875202


> QUOTE (theboyz @ Jan 19 2010, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875189





> Katie, there is no such thing as a Teacup Maltese. Some times the very tiny will have problems.
> 
> I do not recommend your site as you support designers....many mixed Maltese. We have had this talk many times via email.
> 
> ...



Marsha,

I really want to work with you on the Maltese mix issue on my website. I have some time later this week and will email you if you're willing to* help me change my site for the better.

*- Katie
[/B][/QUOTE]


Katie, I looked at your website and the first thing you can do is remove these links, and any other similar links. Your website is riddled with links to BROKERS! who buy pups from BYB's and puppy mills! - *Maltese Puppies For Sale* Maltese Toy & Teacup puppies for sale in New York City area 
<LI id=taw1 onfocus="ss('','aw1')" onmouseover="ss('','aw1')"><LI id=taw2 onfocus="ss('','aw2')" onmouseover="ss('','aw2')">*www.PremiumBreeders.com/Maltese!</span><a href="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=BIucG0P1VS-DVD4jujQStwLiUAsiDi7ABptu_kAzAjbcBsPIoEAQYBCDd-u4DKAU4AFC9pafCBmDJhoeLvKSgGrIBFXd3dy5tYWx0ZXNlbWFuaWFjLmNvbboBCjE2MHg2MDBfYXPIAQbaATZodHRwOi8vd3d3Lm1hbHRlc2VtYW5pYWMuY29tL2ZyZWUtbWFsdGVzZS1wdXBwaWVzLmh0bWyAAgGoAwGwA9DL4Q7IAwfoA7ME9QMAAACE&num=4&sig=AGiWqtw5_vX1hsVzcIelKs6w8n9YmqBSng&client=ca-pub-5177549355315917&adurl=http://www.PrinceAndPrincessStore.com&nm=22" target="_blank">Prince & Princess Pets** Specializing in Tcup Toy Puppies Adorable Cute Healthy Puppies www.PrinceAndPrincessStore
You cannot have it both ways - promoting the best for the Maltese breed, AND featuring broker's website links. :yucky: :thmbdn: 

"Maltese toy dogs are more expensive than conventionally bred Maltese, often commanding a price of over $1000 or more."
<span style="color:#000000">A pup from a reputable show breeder starts at $1500 - Pups from BYB's, and off the radar of USDA millers are considerably less. They are living of the backs of the dogs - all they want is $$$$. They don't give one flying fig for the breed or the dogs themselves. 

Maltese belong to the toy group as defined by the AKC. Under standard weight of 4# is considered a flaw.

If you are really serious about improving your website there are people here who will help you.

The Other Marsha -  *


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Marsha 1, 
I have been on Katie's case for a long time. I also do not like the Malt mixes site. It glorifies making designers. The more you look around her site, the more awful "stuff" you will find.

If she is really a Maltese person and wants to do this right then she will contact us and like you said, there a lots of us that would help turn this around. "Ms Katie, are you ready to become a advocate for the Maltese Breed ?"

She needs lot of changes!!!!!

Marsha 2

I had started a thread about her...."A wolf in sheeps clothing"...not to long ago.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jan 19 2010, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875257


> A pup from a _*reputable show breeder*_ starts at $1500 - Pups from BYB's, and off the radar of USDA millers are considerably less. They are living of the backs of the dogs - all they want is $$$$. They don't give one flying fig for the breed or the dogs themselves.
> 
> Maltese belong to the toy group as defined by the AKC. Under standard weight of 4# is considered a flaw.
> 
> ...


*To The Other Marsha -- About YOUR Flaws
*
Flaw #1 - There are many _reputable show breeders_ who sell puppies for less than $1500. Some of the reputable breeders who I am talking about are actually even members of this forum!

Flaw #2 - There is no "under standard weight". How many times and in how many ways does it need to be said that there is no low end weight limit for Maltese being shown in America.

When you make statements like those you made above, people read them and believe them to be fact. So long as you continue to put misstatements on this Forum and so long as I see them I am going to point out your errors and follow up with the CORRECT information.

MaryH


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Katie changing her website will be of no benefit unless she changes her beliefs to go with it. If that is her purpose of coming here, kudos to her. If not, she should have known better. :smheat:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Your website could be a source of information however there is much on it that needs to be removed. You have an entire section devoted to maltese mixes and the ridiculous names given to them. Your site describes their personalities and allows people to comment on their own mixed breeds. This entire section would need to come off in order for many people on this site to take it seriously.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 19 2010, 09:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875193


> Just show them this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## kustomkanine (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE


> Katie, I looked at your website and the first thing you can do is remove these links, and any other similar links. Your website is riddled with links to BROKERS! who buy pups from BYB's and puppy mills! - *Maltese Puppies For Sale* Maltese Toy & Teacup puppies for sale in New York City area
> <LI id=taw1 onfocus="ss('','aw1')" onmouseover="ss('','aw1')"><LI id=taw2 onfocus="ss('','aw2')" onmouseover="ss('','aw2')">*www.PremiumBreeders.com/Maltese!</span><a href="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=BIucG0P1VS-DVD4jujQStwLiUAsiDi7ABptu_kAzAjbcBsPIoEAQYBCDd-u4DKAU4AFC9pafCBmDJhoeLvKSgGrIBFXd3dy5tYWx0ZXNlbWFuaWFjLmNvbboBCjE2MHg2MDBfYXPIAQbaATZodHRwOi8vd3d3Lm1hbHRlc2VtYW5pYWMuY29tL2ZyZWUtbWFsdGVzZS1wdXBwaWVzLmh0bWyAAgGoAwGwA9DL4Q7IAwfoA7ME9QMAAACE&num=4&sig=AGiWqtw5_vX1hsVzcIelKs6w8n9YmqBSng&client=ca-pub-5177549355315917&adurl=http://www.PrinceAndPrincessStore.com&nm=22" target="_blank">Prince & Princess Pets** Specializing in Tcup Toy Puppies Adorable Cute Healthy Puppies www.PrinceAndPrincessStore
> You cannot have it both ways - promoting the best for the Maltese breed, AND featuring broker's website links. :yucky: :thmbdn:
> 
> ...


I do not specifically choose the ads that go on my site, but I do have the ability to block some and I have gone ahead and done that. I tried to find all the ones that might be breeder broker ads. Please let me know if you see any more and I will remove them too. Thanks for your help!

- Katie


----------



## kustomkanine (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank you everyone for all the suggestions. At first I did not think that letting people post pictures and comment about their Maltese mix was such a problem. I did not mean to promote the breeding of these dogs, just let people with a mixed breed dog enjoy the site too, as I have a Maltese Poodle rescue that was not intentionally bred and he is a wonderful addition to my family. If anyone asks me where to find a Maltese or Maltese mix I always point them to this page on my site about adopting dogs: www.maltesemaniac.com/maltese-dog-rescue.html

That said, I know a few of you that would really like me to take down all the Maltese mix pages. I understand that you don't want to promote intentionally breeding Maltese mixes and I don't either, that was not my intention. Problem is, I have some wonderful people who have posted pictures and stories about their rescue dogs on here and would feel bad about removing them. So many people have told me how they love being able to post a picture and write about their dog. Could I word the pages differently or put up "Breed for Greed" banner or "Designer Dogs are Mutts and available for adoption". Any specific suggestions as to what I could do? I am looking for advice here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kustomkanine (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Jan 19 2010, 01:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875249


> I have a famous Maltese to add to your site,or maybe he's there,Trouble ,Leona Helmsley's Malt. He's defiantely the richest Malt.[/B]


Great suggestion, can't believe I forgot that famous Maltese. He's rolling in the dough. I'll add it to my site when I get some time. Thanks.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Katie, I know you and your furbabies. I met you at the Atlanta Maltese Meetups. 

It's cool that you want to have a nice website devoted to Maltese, but please take the advice of the folks here. We definitely see no advantage in promoting or condoning mixed breeds. If you want to have a section about mixed breeds for people who rescue and want to figure out what Maltese mix their rescues are, I think that's a nice idea. I have no problem with you creating a community for people who have rescued Malt mixes. 

But calling them "designer" dogs will only put more money into the pockets of greeders and increase the number of dogs in shelters and in the rescue system. Don't use that term at all. Use "mixed breed," for that is what it truly is, and put disclaimers on their about indiscriminate breeding. 

Cheers,
Suzan


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Why not eliminate the designer area and make it a rescued maltese/mix area. That should keep your friends
who love their rescues (as we do here) happy.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 19 2010, 04:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875328


> Why not eliminate the designer area and make it a rescued maltese/mix area. That should keep your friends
> who love their rescues (as we do here) happy. [/B]


Yes! I agree, great suggestion Brit!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

When I clicked on the site,I realized I'd been on the site before.
I saw some good things on the site,loved the Lolly and Lulu stuff. 

I was disturbed by other things but I think overall it's a good site w/ a lot of possibilities to properly educate people.
I think you're heart is in the right place,just need to put helpful information to educate folks to take the addition of a Malt in their lives as a serious commitment,not a fashion accessory.

I have 2 rescues from a BYB and I've personally seen selective breeding at it's worst. I got my first 2 from a BYB because I didn't know what one was.I thought if the dogs were kept in the house and looked clean,well fed that it wasn't a BYB,but she was. Then 6 years later when she had passed her dogs around ,not wanting to keep them,so I took them in so they would end up in a shelter.

From what I saw,I think you love the breed and will make changes to help the breed.
You have a chance to help prevent many Malts from ending up in shelters,rescue sites or worse.

I commend the fact that you even posted to ask for advise. It's hard to put yourself up to critque (not critism) but critique is putting your work out there and asking what you can do or change for the better. People on list are here to educate and share their love for the breed... and always to help.
I hope you'll stick around.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 19 2010, 04:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875322


> Katie, I know you and your furbabies. I met you at the Atlanta Maltese Meetups.
> 
> It's cool that you want to have a nice website devoted to Maltese, but please take the advice of the folks here. We definitely see no advantage in promoting or condoning mixed breeds. If you want to have a section about mixed breeds for people who rescue and want to figure out what Maltese mix their rescues are, I think that's a nice idea. I have no problem with you creating a community for people who have rescued Malt mixes.
> 
> ...



QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 19 2010, 04:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875328


> Why not eliminate the designer area and make it a rescued maltese/mix area. That should keep your friends
> who love their rescues (as we do here) happy. [/B]


Suzana nd Brit both said what I was going to say and I think they both said it beautifully. I think you can honor those that have mixed breeds who have rescued them from a shelter or an organization instead of encouraging others to buy from BYB. You could educate that mixed breeds are nothing more than mutts (although they all need love) and that if that it what someone is after they should always look at shelters/rescues and not purchase from private breeders. Breeding takes a lot of work (from what I have learned) and should be left to those who have a real interest in improving the breed and not being greedy.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Jan 19 2010, 11:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875270


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jan 19 2010, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875257





> A pup from a _*reputable show breeder*_ starts at $1500 - Pups from BYB's, and off the radar of USDA millers are considerably less. They are living of the backs of the dogs - all they want is $$$$. They don't give one flying fig for the breed or the dogs themselves.
> 
> Maltese belong to the toy group as defined by the AKC. Under standard weight of 4# is considered a flaw.
> 
> ...


*To The Other Marsha -- About YOUR Flaws
*
Flaw #1 - There are many _reputable show breeders_ who sell puppies for less than $1500. Some of the reputable breeders who I am talking about are actually even members of this forum!

Flaw #2 - There is no "under standard weight". How many times and in how many ways does it need to be said that there is no low end weight limit for Maltese being shown in America.

When you make statements like those you made above, people read them and believe them to be fact. So long as you continue to put misstatements on this Forum and so long as I see them I am going to point out your errors and follow up with the CORRECT information.

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

MaryH,

Perhaps I chose a couple of wrong words - re the weight - do you like not sought after any better? Regarding the price point - From the websites I have visited that had posted price points $1500 was an average. Yes there ARE some reputable breeders with lower price points, however it doesn't appear to be the norm.

In the future should I make any other wrong word choices I'll just let you correct them. :biggrin:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi,

I seen your website before and just went back to check it out, but it's a bit hard to navigate through the articles because there are so many ads -most of them for puppy brokers, it's hard to tell what's an ad and what's an article. Maybe you can situate the ads to one area of your website ..it'd be clearer then, or take some of them off, so it's more of your content rather than mostly advertisements?

Good luck!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I just went back to the site and it looks much better. Not sure about all the link pages but the cover pages looks much better.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm still trying to figure out how BYB's get their dogs to mate with a teacup... :blink: :blink: :blink: 
:smrofl:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

By the way, I think it is wonderful that you are seeking advice on improving your website!  
Good Luck! The members here are very knowledgable and can help you!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I too went back to the site - clicked on "Find A Puppy" tab - this ad is STILL there, and shows in the rh column of most pages - <LI id=taw0 onfocus="ss('','aw0')" onmouseover="ss('','aw0')">*Prince & Princess Pets* Specializing in Tcup Toy Puppies Adorable Cute Healthy Puppies

Your home page is plagued with these links. :yucky: 
SM has blocked these types of ads. 

As a suggestion you may want to replace the word "cheap" with frugal, inexpensive, low cost, reasonable...I know it's just semantics - tomato, tomahto!  I would also refrain from posting pictures of celebs mixed breed dogs, and any reference to the designer/mix breed - it gives them (mixed breeds) a status and nod that it's OK to breed two breeds creating the "designer" pup.  

IMNHO the whole section *"Which Maltese Mix Is Right For You?"* should be removed.

These are my suggestions for the present - forge on!


----------



## kustomkanine (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the advice. It is a bit disheartening to have something I worked so hard on be critiqued so heavily, but I want to learn from my mistakes. This is what I will be working on this week to improve on my site:

- Reword all Maltese mix pages to be about rescued mutts and discourage buying any mixed breed dog
- Block breeder ads
- Remove site submissions by visitors that mention specific breeders

This may take some time as I have a 4 month old and two spoiled pups, but it is well worth it if it reduces the number of dogs in shelters. Thanks again.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (kustomkanine @ Jan 19 2010, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875316


> Thank you everyone for all the suggestions. At first I did not think that letting people post pictures and comment about their Maltese mix was such a problem. I did not mean to promote the breeding of these dogs, just let people with a mixed breed dog enjoy the site too, as I have a Maltese Poodle rescue that was not intentionally bred and he is a wonderful addition to my family. If anyone asks me where to find a Maltese or Maltese mix I always point them to this page on my site about adopting dogs: www.maltesemaniac.com/maltese-dog-rescue.html
> 
> That said, I know a few of you that would really like me to take down all the Maltese mix pages. I understand that you don't want to promote intentionally breeding Maltese mixes and I don't either, that was not my intention. Problem is, I have some wonderful people who have posted pictures and stories about their rescue dogs on here and would feel bad about removing them. So many people have told me how they love being able to post a picture and write about their dog. Could I word the pages differently or put up "Breed for Greed" banner or "Designer Dogs are Mutts and available for adoption". Any specific suggestions as to what I could do? I am looking for advice here. Thanks in advance.[/B]



I'd rename the Maltese mix page,I loved reading the stores of the different dogs and wouldn't want to see them taken down either. Maybe w/ a disclaimer that there's no such thing as designer breeds ,that's it's a bevaviour ,not endorced by your site,it's a fancy name for mutts or irresponsible breeding. It's not a put down on the pets that resulted but irresponsible breeders. I think the mixes are precious but innocent victims of greed by breeder and the ill educated public. It's hard to put that in a tactful way as to not discourage people from posting their pet pix, as it's obvious they love them,but in a way to educate the public too.

I like the posting pix of your pet page,I'm sure it can be named in such a way to not promote mixes as a designer intention. Many on this forum I'm sure have mixes we're picked up in rescue and have posted piccies. Maybe name it "Tell Us about your babies" or something in that vein. I think it was saying tell us about your Malt mix. Maybe eliminating the Malt Mix section would help ,not to look like it's promoting mixes.

Maybe a section for other breeds,non Malt, so people can post pix. Kinda like the forum here has a non malt related area. Even a "post pix of you babies" w/ a subtitle,all breeds welcome." We have Malts and a cocker and a cat so in our house all furries are special. 

As much as the celebrity Malts page is interesting,unfortunately it has malt mixes too and it does promote all dogs are celebrity fashion accessories. It's bad enough the breeds that get used in movie turn into the next fad craze. No way to really stop people from running out to by a particular breed because they saw it in a movie... People are morons unfortunately and if Brittany Spears has a malt mix,some other moron will want one too,California is overrun w/ Chihuahuas now w/ Paris Hilton's purse dog,Beverly Hills Chihuahua movie and the Taco Bell dog and are looking for rescue organizations in other states to help w/ the overload..


----------



## kustomkanine (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jan 20 2010, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875640


> I too went back to the site - clicked on "Find A Puppy" tab - this ad is STILL there, and shows in the rh column of most pages - <LI id=taw0 onfocus="ss('','aw0')" onmouseover="ss('','aw0')">*Prince & Princess Pets* Specializing in Tcup Toy Puppies Adorable Cute Healthy Puppies
> 
> Your home page is plagued with these links. :yucky:
> SM has blocked these types of ads.
> ...



- I'm still working on blocking all breeder ads, I do not see any when I go to my site now, but Google has a complicated algorithm for displaying ads and I may not see what others are seeing, so if you see a breeder ad, please send me the url here or in a private message. This is the only way I can find all of them to block.

- I'll remove the Maltese Poodles from the celebrity page.

- I think I will keep the word "Cheap". The whole point for this page is to catch people who search for "cheap Maltese puppies" and educate them on not buying a cheap puppy, but adopting from a shelter or rescue instead.

- I'm keeping the Maltese mix section since so many people have submitted rescue pics, but rewording it to not glamourize mixes.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (kustomkanine @ Jan 20 2010, 01:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875654


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jan 20 2010, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875640





> I too went back to the site - clicked on "Find A Puppy" tab - this ad is STILL there, and shows in the rh column of most pages - <LI id=taw0 onfocus="ss('','aw0')" onmouseover="ss('','aw0')">*Prince & Princess Pets* Specializing in Tcup Toy Puppies Adorable Cute Healthy Puppies
> 
> Your home page is plagued with these links. :yucky:
> SM has blocked these types of ads.
> ...



- I'm still working on blocking all breeder ads, I do not see any when I go to my site now, but Google has a complicated algorithm for displaying ads and I may not see what others are seeing, so if you see a breeder ad, please send me the url here or in a private message. This is the only way I can find all of them to block.

- I'll remove the Maltese Poodles from the celebrity page.

- I think I will keep the word "Cheap". The whole point for this page is to catch people who search for "cheap Maltese puppies" and educate them on not buying a cheap puppy, but adopting from a shelter or rescue instead.

- I'm keeping the Maltese mix section since so many people have submitted rescue pics, but rewording it to not glamourize mixes.
[/B][/QUOTE]

You're right nothing gets attention like the word cheap,otherwise people wouldn't click to check it out.
I think the Malt mix page is sweet w/ all it's stories of owners who've rescued and love their Maltmixes. Malt mixes do happen but hopefully not over glorifying it will educate folks not to do that for fashion. I've read through so many of the stories and I would want you to delete them.

I doubt anyone can come up w/ the perfect Malt site that will please everyone. It's about sharing our love of dogs and Malts especially ,and making it fun and educational while not excluding anyone who loves dogs or cats...

I have a pedigree cocker spaniel that is described as a silky cocker for her silky fur. Of course she hangs out w/ Malts so she's turning into a Maltaspaniel since she gets dolled up like they do.

Never knew they also used that name for Malt/spaniel mix. Hard to come up w/ a combo name for that mix, maybe a Maltaspaniel or a Maltacocker...


----------



## kustomkanine (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your input. These are the changes I've made so far:

- Reworded the Maltese mix main page to be about rescued mutts and discouraged buying any mixed breed dog (adoption only)
- Reworded the Maltese Yorkie page (will reword all Maltese mixed breed pages as I get time)
- Blocked all breeder ads that I could find (please let me know if you still see some and send me the url so I can block them)
- Removed site submissions by visitors that mention specific breeders (please let me know if you still see some and I will remove them)
- Removed Maltese Poodles from the Celebrity Maltese page


----------

